# Older dog wont leave new puppy alone



## Scott Morgan (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a 4 year old female Staffy, she comes across a little autistic on times because she chases shadows in the garden or any reflections and will do this until she if physically knackered.

We introduced a new staffy female pup a week ago. Introducing them gently but our 4 year old seems on edge around the puppy all the time and constantly wants to play with her. To the point the puppy gets so knackered she gets angry and snappy with the 4 year old.

Anyone have similar? Any help or recommendations greatly received


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is an unusual situation and you do need to manage it.

Normally, it would be the pup pestering the older dog. It's a little strange that your older bitch is behaving this way with a pup.

You need to watch them closely. If they are playing and they are both relaxed, that's okay, but you need to step in before the pup becomes overtired and separate them.

Teach your bitch a good "Enough" command, which will mean to her that she has to stop. If she won't, either put your pup somewhere separate and quiet, or remove the older bitch to another room.

You don't want a situation when your pup is older where they get into a fight.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Your older dog displays OCD which often manifests as chasing shadows and reflections/refractions so it may be that she has a compulsive nature and now finds it hard to stop 'playing' with the pup. As Rafa says, it's an unusual situation - usually it's the pup that won't leave the older dogs alone.

I would invest in a baby gate, if you don't already have one, and use it to give both dogs 'time out' from each other. A puppy can not play continuously with an older dog. A puppy needs lots of sleep, quiet time and gentle play, too. Indeed, if the play is continuing until the pup is snapping then this may indeed set the tone for when they are older. 

I would concentrate on your older dogs OCD too - maybe even have a consultation with a behaviourist - especially as you know the dog carries out the chasing of shadows until she is 'physically knackered'. In the meantime as pup can't do much walking yet, I would up your older Staffies exercise routine and introduce some games and training to stimulate her as well, so you can tire her out away from the pup.

J


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Manage both dogs using gates, leashes, diversion, etc.

Neither dog should be given the opportunity to become exhausted.

You don’t want the pup to pick up the older dog’s habits either.


----------

